# Italy Serie A 08 May



## OddsPoster (May 8, 2013)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
08 May 19:00 US Pescara - AC Milan 17.00 6.75 1.20 +200  
08 May 21:45 Inter Milan - Lazio Roma 2.75 3.40 2.60 +163  
08 May 21:45 Atalanta Bergamasca - Juventus Turin 3.50 3.20 2.25 +189  
08 May 21:45 US Palermo - Udinese Calcio 2.20 3.60 3.25 +192  
08 May 21:45 FC Turin - Genoa FC 3.40 1.80 5.25 +8  
08 May 21:45 Cagliari Calcio - Parma FC 2.90 2.60 3.20 +7  
08 May 21:45 AC Siena - AC Fiorentina 5.00 3.60 1.78 +194  
08 May 21:45 Bologna FC - SSC Napoli 4.55 3.65 1.83 +200  
08 May 21:45 Sampdoria Genoa - Catania Calcio 1.95 3.10 4.80 +190


----------

